# Dog Flu Outbreak in Mid-west !!!!!!!



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

not much on posting gloom & doom - but with over 1000 cases reported & 6 deaths - read up on it !!!!! seems nose 2 nose contact is 2 V avoided - then I think - how many cases were not reported - check it out - make your own decision - in this mobil society we live in - better safe than sorry - meet & greet - is off PIKE's list !!!!!!


----------



## Chaos911 (Oct 30, 2013)

A very good friend of ours 2 yr Golden Doodle in Chicago succumbed to the virus. Treated with AntiBs.. 3 wks out still coughing but now deemed not contagious. They use Doggie Day Care. :/. Glad he's doing better but scary!


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Ch - Thank You - dog flu is no BS - this strain thought 2 come from Asia - wish more members would post - my pup had or someone I know had a pup with it - this is what drives companies 2 develop a vaccine $$$$$$$$ - right now - there is NONE !!!!!!


----------

